# Strawberry and Anuhea's Journal



## Strawberry and Anuhea (Oct 5, 2016)

I have decided to make a bit of a diary/journal/log about Strawberry and Anuhea. I will try to make it daily but I cant promise as I am a student and every weekend I go away.


----------



## Strawberry and Anuhea (Oct 5, 2016)

*5/10/16*

Today I got a new betta. It is a male crowntail who is mainly a deep red with cyan flecks, the underside of his head in a grey/light lilac/dirty cream colour. His name is Strawberry. I also got a new 3g tank and hood, light, 25w heater, 2kg yellow pebbles, silk plant and Strawberry. We already had water conditioner and food. We put him in and he seemed happy although timid. I will try to check back tomorrow.


----------

